# Other Fish Okay



## fishfrenzy328 (Sep 18, 2005)

When you breed fish is it okay to have other species of fish in the same tank or does it matter on what type of fish are with them in the tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are trying to breed, its best to have no other occupants. Depending on the fish you also want a bare bottom, sand and caves, marbles, or slate. This method will give you the best chance for fry as most fish will eat fish eggs.


----------



## fishfrenzy328 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for helping


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What fish are you trying to breed? Some are better off with dither fish


----------

